# Red eye tetra



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

I was hoping someone could tell me about sexing red eye tetras (lamp eye tetras)*thumbsup thanx


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sexing:	In adult fish or when ready to spawn, males will appear slimmer.
Taken from:Red Eye tetra (Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae) with photo / picture


----------

